
Our Pungent History: Sweat, Perfume, and the Scent of Death (2016) - ohjeez
https://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/our-pungent-history/
======
jihadjihad
One interesting tidbit, linguistically speaking, is that very few words exist
for smells while multitudes abound for other senses. The only one I can think
of in English is "petrichor," the smell of the ground after a rain. A good
companion piece to this one may be:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2015/11/the-
voca...](https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2015/11/the-vocabulary-
of-smell/414618/)

------
ofrzeta
This can't be complete without a mention of Patrick Süskind's novel The
Perfume, a book that "explores the sense of smell and its relationship with
the emotional meaning that scents may have" (Wikipedia)

~~~
PerryCox
And any mention of Perfume wouldn't be complemete without mentioning the
Nirvana song Scentless Apprentice.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYPDJg9mz1g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYPDJg9mz1g)

